# I Hate Big Box Stores



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

A good reason some people should not try DIYing: couple I have worked for several times just had their kitchen redone. All new counters, cabinets, floors, etc.. A door near the kitchen had been badly damaged by dogs so they wanted to get a new one and have it stained to fit in. So, they went to Lowe’s and ordered a door. When they get it to the house it turns out it’s a primed MDF door. 

So, they return that door and order a second one. Turns out this one has a lamenated surface made out of lauan (a fairly dark colored wood) while the casing is white pine. They said Lowe’s told them it was the only way they could get a stain grade solid core door. WHAT? What ever happened to plain old birch doors?

So, this time I got involved and called a local door and window supply company and ordered the proper door (white birch solid core) which will be stainable to match their cabinets. It will be in in about three weeks which will mean this simple little one door redo will have been going along for about six months. Sheesh!


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 9, 2019)

Ever have a homeowner come up to you,hand you some gel stains and a DVD on how to make your fiberglass door look just like your stained woodwork and say can you do it without busting up laughing which is pretty much what I did.


----------

